# 5 gallon planted soil



## D-MO (Feb 10, 2019)

Hey! This is my fluval spec V. Planted tank with lots of different colour shrimp, 2 dwarf cray females, 2 oto cats, (not the ideal size home but they are so happy and healthy) 3 Endlers, 1 nerite snail and an ever expanding family of ramshorns snails.


----------

